# Computer herunterfahren lassen



## Waxe (19. Jul 2009)

Hallo, 
Ich hab folgende Methode gefunden:
	
	
	
	





```
public void keyPressed(KeyEvent event){
                try {
                    Runtime.getRuntime().exec("shutdown -s -t 15");
                } catch (IOException e) {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }
            }
```
Damit kann man den Computer herunterfahren lassen.
Jedoch erscheint ein Fenster, welches anzeigt, wie viel Zeit noch bis zum automatischen herunterfahren verbleibt,..
Gibts diese Methode auch ohne dem Fenster, sodass dann der Computer ohne Anzeichen, ganz urplötzlich herunterfährt??


----------



## andre111 (19. Jul 2009)

```
new Thread(new Runnable() {
    public void run()
    {
        try {
            Thread.sleep(15000); // Zeit bis zum herunterfahren
        } catch(InterruptedException e) {
            // ignorieren
        }
        Runtime.getRuntime().exec("shutdown -s -t 0");
    }
}).start();
```

Sollte funktionieren

Gruß André


----------



## Waxe (19. Jul 2009)

was bedeutet das "15000" in Zeile 5??
Ist das die Zeit in irgendeinem mir unbekannten Format??


----------



## andre111 (19. Jul 2009)

Das ist die zu wartende Zeit in Millisekunden
--> 15000 entspricht 15 Sekunden


----------



## frapo (19. Jul 2009)

Waxe hat gesagt.:


> was bedeutet das "15000" in Zeile 5??
> Ist das die Zeit in irgendeinem mir unbekannten Format??




Kennst du die Java-API-Doku? 
Thread (Java Platform SE 6)

15.000 Millisekunden..


----------



## Waxe (19. Jul 2009)

Das mit der Zeit hab ich bisher noch nicht gekannt.
Vielen Dank für den Code


----------



## andre111 (19. Jul 2009)

Kann ja trotzdem sein, dass ihm die Einheit unbekannt ist :bae:


----------



## Waxe (19. Jul 2009)

Sorry, hab aber noch nie eine Uhr gesehen, die die Zeit in Millisekunden ausgibt...


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jul 2009)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Lösung von andre111 funktioniert.
Probiere daher auch noch mal die Zeile

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd.exe /c shutdown -s -t 15");
```


----------



## Waxe (19. Jul 2009)

Doch die Lösung hat funktioniert...


----------



## andre111 (20. Jul 2009)

Das Herunterfahrenfenster erscheint bei

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd.exe /c shutdown -s -t 15");
```
trotzdem.


----------



## Evil-Devil (20. Jul 2009)

Ich würde noch den -f Parameter anhängen, falls es wirklich schnell gehen soll. Dann wartet Windows nicht erst darauf das Programme geschlossen werden. Ist zwar ungesund, aber die Option wird es nicht grundlos geben.


----------

